# [SOLVED] Power problems with Averatec 3200 Series



## Ozzyfreakdude (Jul 31, 2006)

I have an Averatec 3200 series, and it has problems getting a connection from the power cord. you can turn it around until it gets power from it, but this has happened before, and it deteriorates until you can't get any power at all. before, I sent it back to get it fixed on warranty, but my warranty's expired so anything I would do, I would have to do myself.

this is rediculous, I've already sent the computer back in twice, first because the DVD burner woudln't read anything at all, then because I couldn't get any power and the dvd burner wouldn't burn anything successfully. now this? any help please? this is my main computer that (generally) works fine, so I can't afford to lose it.....


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

Do you mean the power cord doesn't supply power to the laptop unless you 'wiggle' it around? If so, this is a DC jack problem. I'm saying that you did or anything like that, but have you been yanking the cable or puching it in with more than sufficient force? Aceratecs seem to have a problem with their jacks coming off to easily. If so, it is generally an easy fix. You can pick up the right jack from a place like RadioShack and solder on the 2 wires and seat it.


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

Unfortunately,

It seems a lot of laptops are prone to this issue and generally is related to the power jack coming loose from the motherboard, the fix being to resolder the jack to the motherboard.

Another possibility is the wire itself may be broken/partially broken internally and the break is not visible to you, the most vulnerable point in the wire being right at the plug that goes into the jack. It’s a coax type cable, the weave of the outer sheath is such that the twisting will pull the break together but will untwist to it’s original position. The fix for that is to buy a new adapter or for three or 4 dollars, you can buy a new plug at an electronics supply, cut the wire and solder a new plug on the wire. If you have a multimeter, you can eliminate the wire as a possibility right away by manipulating the wire 

For starters, you have to check the connector for movement. If it moves even a hair, that’s the problem, but you should be able to move it to one particular spot, hold it there and keep power. Same thing with the cord. Manipulate it where the wire meets the plug.

Please note that very little movement is required, you have to look very closely. You have to watch the power indicators for connection status as well and they do not always respond instantly so be patient, slow and deliberate. My advice is general, there may be averatec specific issues I’m not aware of but this will get you started.


----------



## Ozzyfreakdude (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks so much, I suspected it was a loose connection, so I tried taking it apart, I could get the plate where the mouse pad thing is off, but the rest of it wouldn't come off, and I didn't want to force anything, so I couldn't get back to the power supply, which is right under the screen hinge


----------



## KingCandyCorn (Aug 30, 2006)

Actually, on this model it isn't always that the solder joints have broken off the board. Sometimes, the power plug becomes very hot. This causes it to soften the plastic outer ring on the power plug receptacle in the laptop. As it softens, it kids "opened" up by the stress of the plug, ever so slightly. Then, later, when you use the plug it doesn't sit in the socket quite right. As you wiggle it it makes contact with the center post node in the receptacle.

This is what has happened to mine and at least one friend that also has a 3200 series. Ultimately, it doesn't matter, because the solution is the same. Get a new connecter and get in there and solder it on yourself. She has fixed hers already. I'm ordering my replacement part tonight.


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

Excellent! A replacement will probably use more temperature-resistant materials.


----------



## nomiux (Sep 7, 2006)

*Averatec 3200 problemss HELP!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hi, i just give a format to my averatec 3200, and when i was putting the drivers and stuff i give it bios update and i didn't know what happen but now my laptop doesn't start, the screen its black it sims that nothing starts and when i click the power button nothing appears on the screen not even the bios stuff.

What can i do? did i screw the laptop up?

Ill hope that some body helps me 

Thanks and best regards


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

Please start your own thread.


----------



## fauxscene (Sep 9, 2006)

*same problem*

i have the same problem with my averatec 3200 series, and im very glad i found this thread since soldering a new jack would be a lot easier and hassel free than sending it back to the manufacturer, however i cannot figure out how to open the computer itself on the front panel where the mouse pad is comes off, does anyone know how to dismantle an averatec 3200?


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

Found a nice disassembly guide:
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/[email protected]/slideshow?.dir=/d73b&.src=ph


----------



## mjharris00 (Sep 29, 2006)

Hello, I am new to techsupportforum,com. It appears to be a winner,,, thanks for coming into my life. I too have the avertec 3200 dc jack replacement problem. the disassembly slideshow is great, but where do you order the jack and what is it's name & part number. I want to thank all for the assistance, If I can help I will. 
thank you
mjharris00


----------

